# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  real Methandienone LA PHARMA

## h8god

Im wondering if this is fake or real. Im about to order some and need to know.

----------


## Titan1

Real

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Yes they are real.

----------


## h8god

great, they are cheap  :Big Grin:

----------

